# GeForce4 TI4200 64MB low resolution [SOLVED]

## audiodef

Not sure if this is strictly a kernel/hardware issue or a DE issue. 

I have a GeForce4 TI4200 64MB GPU. I'm made to understand from links like [urlhttp://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=TI4200-64TV&cat=VCD]this[/url] that it supports up to 2048x1536, but with the VGA port plugged into my 1920x1200 monitor, the maximum resolution the XFCE display dialog tells me I can do is 1600x1200. I ran nvidia-xconfig but that appeared not to help (does this need to be run when X is not running?). 

I'd appreciate any input on this.

----------

## audiodef

I found this page. What's "quincunx"?

----------

## Gusar

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What's "quincunx"?

 

An anti-aliasing method. Unrelated to your issue. It only comes into play with OpenGL.

nvidia-xconfig is outdated, don't use it.

As for your issue... the first place to look is /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## audiodef

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *audiodef wrote:*   What's "quincunx"? 
> 
> An anti-aliasing method. Unrelated to your issue. It only comes into play with OpenGL.
> 
> nvidia-xconfig is outdated, don't use it.
> ...

 

The reason I use nvidia-xconfig is I can't use nvidia-settings with this card, as it requires the 96.xx series of nvidia-drivers. Is there another way to configure xorg.conf for this card?

----------

## Gusar

As I have said in previous posts already, all you need is four lines:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection"
```

As for nvidia-settings, unpack the nvidia installer (sh NVIDIA-blahblah.sh --extract-only) and copy the precompiled binary from it into /usr/local/bin

----------

## audiodef

This made me realize all I need to do is emerge --nodeps nvidia-settings.   :Cool: 

That's how I have my xorg.conf set up already. I'm going to see what the xorg.conf saved from nvidia-settings does...

EDIT: It works.   :Very Happy: 

Thank you, Gusar.    :Smile: 

----------

